# Band Breakups (You wish hadn't happened)



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

The White Stripes. Just fucking happened. :/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

Similar: I wish bands wouldn't use a non-member in place of an extremely vital member, just to pump out another album.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> The White Stripes. Just fucking happened. :/




Nirvana, although I'm not sure that could be considered a "break up".


----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Similar: I wish bands wouldn't use a non-member in place of an extremely vital member, just to pump out another album.


 
I agree. Especially in the case of Dream Theater. I actually kinda wish that they broke up instead of replacing the drummer. I guess I'll have to listen to the album before judging, though.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2011)

NO! JOHN FRUSCIANTE! WHY WOULD YOU QUIT?


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

The Beatles.

YOU GUYS WERE SO GOOD


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

Stabbing Westward. Last metal/alternative band I listened to before I went easy listening with SomaFM's Groove Salad.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

Paramore. Fucking bastards.

And Fallout Boy.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2011)

Bear vs. Shark


----------



## Trakaye (Feb 3, 2011)

Envy on the Coast
My favorite band and they only have 2 albums and an EP 

Also the Fratellis. 
Oh wait, they are just on Hiatus; I'm sure that will end soon :V

And XTC. 
Curse you and your catchy tunes.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Dellaudis said:


> Envy on the Coast
> My favorite band and they only have 2 albums and an EP
> 
> Also the Fratellis.
> ...



And I may be the mayor of simpleton but I know, one thing, and that's I loved XTC. :/


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember way-back-when, when I was a young lil kid I got really upset when Blink-182 broke up.. I heard they're getting back together though so that's cool


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm... The Blood Brothers is the first band I think of.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I remember way-back-when, when I was a young lil kid I got really upset when Blink-182 broke up.. I heard they're getting back together though so that's cool


I think they're already back together; they're not as good as they used to be, though. :C Which was to be expected, I suppose.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 3, 2011)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CELTIC FROST :[


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 3, 2011)

Aspid. Made one obscure album back in 1992 then broke up, but that was a fucking awesome album. 

Everything else I can think of was the result of someone important dying (Death, Nirvana, etc.) so I suppose them not breaking up would either involve replacement with someone not as good, or necromancy.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

DAI. Their music was never the same afterwards


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

X Japan (though I guess it couldn't be helped, considering their guitarist died)
Siam Shade
Malice Mizer before Gackt left


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Paramore. Fucking bastards.
> 
> And Fallout Boy.


 

i was gonna say Paramore... and FOB broke up?? DAMNIT! 

if i recall correctly i remember hearing Hollywood Undead broke up too... gods damnit


----------



## jla (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a band, but a new St. Germain album is way overdue. It's like he just disappeared.


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2011)

Warning


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2011)

Oasis and As Tall As Lions :C


----------



## Trakaye (Feb 3, 2011)

Teto said:


> As Tall As Lions :C



Really? Dammit, I just found them literally 20 minutes ago on lastfm. What a cruel twist of fate 

Also The Recieving End of Sirens, whom I also found on lastfm. It's like they're messing with me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2011)

Dellaudis said:


> Really? Dammit, I just found them literally 20 minutes ago on lastfm. What a cruel twist of fate
> 
> Also The Recieving End of Sirens, whom I also found on lastfm. It's like they're messing with me.


 Yeah, it totally sucks. The lead singer left. The rest of them have an instrumental thing going now called Kilimanjaro though. Which I might as well link you to.
http://kilimanjaro.bandcamp.com/


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 3, 2011)

Blink 182's break up made me so sad 
But now they're back together so life is sweet


----------



## Isen (Feb 4, 2011)

Anathallo :[


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone said the Long Live Rock N' Roll lineup of Rainbow? No, of course no one has. Infidels.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 5, 2011)

Sepultura, after Max left they went down hill from there


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish Layne Staley of Alice In Chains hadn't died.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 5, 2011)

Oasis and Chevelle. Bloc Party too.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

ALSO PIXIES. :/

AND TALKING HEADS.


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2011)

System of a down. I wanna see Serj live, but it just wouldnt be the same as a SOAD show ;_;


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 5, 2011)

The Obsessed and The Hidden Hand.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 5, 2011)

I heared a roomer saying, Serj had rejoined SOAD and there were going to be to touring soon!?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

System of a Down.
They've been very vague, but I doubt they're releasing a new album.

Edit: Best. Timing. Ever.
I should read threads before I post in them.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2011)

Mostly just local bands that were fun to see live.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> i was gonna say Paramore... and FOB broke up?? DAMNIT!


(Just saw this, sorry!) Yeah, FOB broke up because Pete Wentz is "embarassed" by the band's music and didn't want his son to grow up listening to the music. So he left and the others moved on.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> ALSO PIXIES. :/
> 
> AND TALKING HEADS.


 
But we got Frank Black's solo stuff and Kim made a lot too.  :3c.

Fuck yeah The Breeders.  The Amps are pretty coolio too.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

Takun said:


> But we got Frank Black's solo stuff and Kim made a lot too.  :3c.
> 
> Fuck yeah The Breeders.  The Amps are pretty coolio too.



While I appreciate Frank Black's first two albums, and the Breeders first two albums.. that's about all was good and consistent when compared to the Pixies. Who made 4 great albums and a great ep.  

(It's funny, I'm listening to the Breeders right now haha, Doe from their first album)


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 7, 2011)

THE FALL OF TROY!
the medic droid
the blood brothers
:C!


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2011)

On a pleasant note, Death From Above 1979 is going to be touring again soon.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 9, 2011)

Rebel-lion said:


> I heared a roomer saying, Serj had rejoined SOAD and there were going to be to touring soon!?


 
"roomer"? XD

No rumors though. They totally have tour dates in Europe for this summer. I'd go see them in Berlin, but that'd replace other plans sadly..
I'm hesitant to say so, but another SOAD album might be cool. Although I really like Serj Tankian's solo work better than SOAD's, so maybe not after all.


And this one band Hula. Also Ghotti.
They were both small and unsigned, but were really great. Never even found out why either of them broke up.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunny and Cher. Her singing just wasn't good after that.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

Milli Vanilli


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude, that's right up there with Kris Kross


----------



## Koze (Feb 16, 2011)

THE BLOOD BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and the Sound of Animals Fighting.

Goddamnit Rich stop teaching high school English and sing while wearing a bird mask


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

Isen said:


> On a pleasant note, Death From Above 1979 is going to be touring again soon.


 
DFA1979 was going to be the first on my list. I'm glad to hear they're back.

To keep this relevant:

Hum, and Failure


----------



## Foxpiper (Feb 22, 2011)

Alkaemy


----------

